# URGENT!! YouTube Purge: They're About To Clean House



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*BREAKING: YouTube Just Caved And Demonetized Steven Crowder’s Channel*


After initially signaling they wouldn’t ban his channel, YouTube has apparently decided to hand perpetual whiner Carlos Maza a consolation prize.

They have demonetized Steve Crowder’s YouTube channel, meaning he can no longer make ad revenue off his videos.



> Update on our continued review–we have suspended this channel’s monetization. We came to this decision because a pattern of egregious actions has harmed the broader community and is against our YouTube Partner Program policies. More here: https://t.co/VmOce5nbGy
> — TeamYouTube (@TeamYouTube) June 5, 2019



This is cowardly garbage. After initially saying that Crowder had not broken in any rules (he hadn’t), they apparently got enough push back to semi-reverse their decision.


*YouTube revokes ads from Steven Crowder until he stops linking to his homophobic T-shirts*

YouTube has stopped conservative pundit Steven Crowder from running ads on his YouTube channel after a tweet thread from _Vox _host Carlos Maza outlined several instances of Crowder using homophobic language. YouTube’s decision to suspend monetization comes just one day after the company stated it wouldn’t remove Crowder’s channel.


*Why YouTube is wrong to censor Nazis and demonetize Steven Crowder*

YouTube has lost the plot on free speech.

As my colleague Brad Polumbo explains, YouTube was absolutely right to allow Steven Crowder to maintain his channel. Crowder's insults to Vox.com journalist Carlos Maza were deeply unpleasant, but Crowder framed those insults within a broader political narrative. But YouTube made a terrible mistake in its later decision on Wednesday, following a social media uproar mob, to demonetize Crowder's channel.

*It is embarrassing that a media publication such as Vox supports this censorship of Crowder's speech. Vox's supposedly liberal writers should know that subjective interpretations of offensive speech mean that truly objective judges of acceptable speech are near-impossible to find.*

Sadly, YouTube on Wednesday made another bad move. It announced that it will start:



> prohibiting videos alleging that a group is superior in order to justify discrimination, segregation or exclusion based on qualities like age, gender, race, caste, religion, sexual orientation or veteran status. This would include, for example, videos that promote or glorify Nazi ideology, which is inherently discriminatory. Finally, we will remove content denying that well-documented violent events, like the Holocaust or the shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary, took place.



This is a big mistake.

As a private company YouTube has the right to choose which content it hosts. But YouTube also has a moral and social responsibility to the maximal exchange of information and ideas. History tells us that it is a bad idea to censor ideas most of us consider bad, Nazis included.

Consider some of the risks YouTube entertains here.

For one, the loss of otherwise valuable historical scholarship by individuals who hold some idiotic views. As Christopher Hitchens noted, the Holocaust denier historian David Irving has produced important research into the Third Reich. Irving's delusions aside, should YouTube remove all Irvine's scholarship because of his delusions? What of future flawed historians?


----------



## vraiblonde

Does this surprise anyone?


----------



## GURPS

Not really ..... They are not bothering to hide or be subtle 


Interested parties need to be aware why they may not be seeing a content creator they used to watch ..... 
I had noticed a change in the 'suggested' videos in channel ... but this is the penny that dropped


----------



## GURPS




----------



## vraiblonde

The power of the progmob.....

And in case you didn't see, the Wiki founder came out as a Trump/MAGA hater the other day on Twitter.


----------



## GURPS

Color me shocked  ...... 


well YouTube is not the only game in town, give it a year viewership will crater as people follow content creators to other platforms 


Computing Forever is already over on bitshute

https://www.bitchute.com/channel/hybM74uIHJKf/


----------



## GURPS

YouTube Demonetizes Crowder Over Vox Columnist Feeling Insulted. Free Speech Advocates Are Furious.

On Wednesday, one day after they stated that the videos of comedian Steven Crowder did not violate their policies, YouTube suddenly shifted and decided to demonetize Crowder’s videos, a chilling decision that engendered fierce criticism from defenders of free speech. YouTube was prompted to take a look at Crowder’s videos by Vox's Carlos Maza, who reported the comedian for making jokes about his ethnicity and sexuality.

 


https://twitter.com/gaywonk/status/1134264395717103617


----------



## GURPS

*YouTube Punishes Steven Crowder for Homophobic Speech, a Confused Approach to an Unsolvable Problem*

In the last 24 hours, YouTube declined to punish conservative content creator Steven Crowder for homophobic speech directed at a gay _Vox _journalist, then debuted a far-reaching ban on extremist videos, and _then _changed its mind about Crowder and temporarily de-monetized his channel.

It was a series of actions that satisfied exactly no one—least of all Carlos Maza, a producer for _Vox_'s Strikethrough video series who contends that YouTube has refused to stop Crowder from harassing him. But the video platform is in a tough position: If it bans Crowder, conservatives will complain that YouTube is out to silence them, but if it leaves his channel intact, liberals will complain that YouTube is turning a blind eye toward abuse. And its broader policy change—a ban on "videos alleging that a group is superior in order to justify discrimination, segregation or exclusion"—is bound to run into problems, since reviewing the nearly 500 new hours of video content that appear on Youtube _every single minute _is an impossible task.

[clip]

_The Stranger_'s Katie Herzog, one of the saner chroniclers of internet culture, writes that while she sympathizes with Maza, "Crowder is a comic, doing exactly what comics do: Mocking a public figure….[If YouTube bans] everyone who mocks people for their sexuality or race, they're going to have to ban a whole lot of queer people of color who enjoy making fun of straight white dudes next. That's not a precedent I'd like to see set." Indeed, basically any video that includes offensive comedy—if directed at a specific person—would theoretically be imperiled.


----------



## GURPS

OH no, YOU own this: Carlos Maza tries blaming YouTube for #VoxAdpocalypse but ain’t NOBODY letting him off the hook

As Twitchy readers know (unless you live under a rock and in this current political environment who could blame you), Vox’s Carlos Maza took it upon himself to go after Steven Crowder’s YouTube channel because he got his fee-fees hurt.

At first, YouTube seemed to side with Crowder, calling it a debate of sorts, but then after more bellyaching, crying, gnashing of teeth, and tantrum throwing from Maza, they demonetized Crowder. Oh, and when they did that they went ahead and demonetized a bunch of other channels because they didn’t want to be giant hypocrites. Or something. So to recap, a Vox journalist may have literally destroyed the careers of dozens of innocent YouTubers just to try and silence Crowder.

Yeah, it sucks.

Most of the YouTubers are understandably very angry with Maza, but Ford Fischer had others thoughts.


 








 

https://twitter.com/RealKiraDavis/status/1136464694565203968


----------



## GURPS

*History teacher who posted Nazi propaganda videos banned by YouTube for hate speech*


Somebody mentioned earlier that the only people who should be demonetized are the people YouTube is paying to work there. The video service literally changed its opinion overnight on whether Steven Crowder was violating community guidelines or not, and as Twitchy reported, YouTube was applauded by the SPLC Wednesday for taking steps to keep the site from becoming “a global organizing tool for the radical right.”

That’s because YouTube had announced it had taken down thousands of videos. In the process, history teacher Scott Allsop, head of humanities at an international school in Romania, was branded a purveyor of hate speech.


 





Apperantly the people running YouTube don't know the difference between History and Advocacy


----------



## GURPS

*The #VoxAdpocalypse is coming for YOU! | Louder with Crowder*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*YouTube 'Adpocalypse' Begins: Steven Crowder and Countless Others on the Right Are Demonetized*

YouTube identified several types of videos that would no longer be allowed on the platform. “This would include, for example, videos that promote or glorify Nazi ideology, which is inherently discriminatory. Finally, we will remove content denying that well-documented violent events, like the Holocaust or the shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary, took place,” the post read. 

Of course, Crowder's channel violates none of those things, which does not bode well for countless other YouTube channels that voice politically incorrect right-wing opinions.

The comedian quickly posted a video explaining what would happen next.

"The new adpocalypse is coming. It's coming for a lot of you," he predicted. "It's going to be happening fast and strong and it's probably going to be happening to a lot more of you than you realize."

Crowder also predicted that despite YouTube's actions, Vox would not be satisfied.

"Vox is still going to be pissed; they're not going to be happy with this," Crowder said in a video posted to his Twitter account after learning about YouTube's action. Crowder has more than 3.7 million subscribers on YouTube.

"It's not a win," he continued, "because their goal is to completely get rid of people. We're at a point in time right now where people can still have a voice, but a lot of people are going to lose their ability to lose revenue."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

> https://youtube.googleblog.com/2019/06/taking-harder-look-at-harassment.html





> *There are two key policies at play here: harassment and hate speech. For harassment, we look at whether the purpose of the video is to incite harassment, threaten or humiliate an individual; or whether personal information is revealed. We consider the entire video: For example, is it a two-minute video dedicated to going after an individual? A 30-minute video of political speech where different individuals are called out a handful of times? Is it focused on a public or private figure? For hate speech, we look at whether the primary purpose of the video is to incite hatred toward or promote supremacism over a protected group; or whether it seeks to incite violence. To be clear, using racial, homophobic, or sexist epithets on their own would not necessarily violate either of these policies. For example, as noted above, lewd or offensive language is often used in songs and comedic routines. It's when the primary purpose of the video is hate or harassment. And when videos violate these policies, we remove them. *
> 
> Not everyone will agree with the calls we make — some will say we haven’t done enough; others will say we’ve gone too far. And, sometimes, a decision to leave an offensive video on the site will look like us defending people who have used their platforms and audiences to bully, demean, marginalize or ignore others. If we were to take all potentially offensive content down, we’d be losing valuable speech — speech that allows people everywhere to raise their voices, tell their stories, question those in power, and participate in the critical cultural and political conversations of our day.
> 
> *Even if a creator’s content doesn’t violate our community guidelines, we will take a look at the broader context and impact, and if their behavior is egregious and harms the broader community, we may take action. In the case of Crowder’s channel, a thorough review over the weekend found that individually, the flagged videos did not violate our Community Guidelines. However, in the subsequent days, we saw the widespread harm to the YouTube community resulting from the ongoing pattern of egregious behavior, took a deeper look, and made the decision to suspend monetization. In order to be considered for reinstatement, all relevant issues with the channel need to be addressed, including any videos that violate our policies, as well as things like offensive merchandise.*
> 
> In the coming months, we will be taking a hard look at our harassment policies with an aim to update them — just as we have to so many policies over the years — in consultation with experts, creators, journalists and those who have, themselves, been victims of harassment. We are determined to evolve our policies, and continue to hold our creators and ourselves to a higher standard.




Orwellen Newspeak


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## David

Maza came from Media Matters which was started by gay lover of Democrat Barney Frank, I believe. I don't know any of the players on either side, other than what I've read/heard relative to this. Sad that YouTube caved so easily to whining. I'm hoping that their strategy is just to ban everything, including the leftie stuff to say, well, if this is how you want it...


----------



## GURPS

this was back in 2017:

REBUTTAL: Vox Wants Censorship of “Right Wing” YouTubers | Louder With Crowder


----------



## GURPS

David said:


> Maza came from Media Matters which was started by gay lover of Democrat Barney Frank,




   


   Thanks that is a vision I did not need ......



David said:


> I believe. I don't know any of the players on either side, other than what I've read/heard relative to this.






David said:


> Sad that YouTube caved so easily to whining. I'm hoping that their strategy is just to ban everything, including the leftie stuff to say, well, if this is how you want it...




TimPool / Timcast makes a good point this driven by Big Media Like NBC backing VOX driving completion from the market all the while YouTube is starting to push These Media Companies as authoritative


----------



## gemma_rae

"The tree of freedom must be refreshed with the blood of tyrants from time to time"

^Think YouTube would ban this quote today?^


----------



## David

GURPS said:


> TimPool / Timcast makes a good point this driven by Big Media Like NBC backing VOX driving completion from the market all the while YouTube is starting to push These Media Companies as authoritative


The old adage, *FOLLOW THE MONEY*, tends to be true more often than most, in my humble experience. The word I normally use is eluding me, but often times the goals of many diverse interests can come together to force an outcome that benefits them all. In this example:

-- The corporate media seeks to re-establish their dominance in the propaganda-peddling market
-- The LGBTQ feels they have scored a victory for acceptance
-- The establishment/powers-that-be sink another ship in the independent small media that has been making it difficult to sell the same old propaganda which allows them to maintain control/power
-- The lefties feel they have scored a victory over the righties


----------



## vraiblonde

As of today there is  still a lot of hate-spewing by the prog crowd directed at a number of conservative posters AND our President and his family.

I'm guessing the new rules don't apply to them.


----------



## MiddleGround

If YouTube does indeed listen to the "broader public" then all Crowder needs to do is call for his followers to inundate YouTube with requests for Vox to be demonetized.


----------



## GURPS

Finally found it 



*Reducing borderline content and raising up authoritative voices*

In addition to removing videos that violate our policies, we also want to reduce the spread of content that comes right up to the line. In January, we piloted an update of our systems in the U.S. to limit recommendations of borderline content and harmful misinformation, such as videos promoting a phony miracle cure for a serious illness, or claiming the earth is flat. We’re looking to bring this updated system to more countries by the end of 2019. Thanks to this change, the number of views this type of content gets from recommendations has dropped by over 50% in the U.S. Our systems are also getting smarter about what types of videos should get this treatment, and we’ll be able to apply it to even more borderline videos moving forward. As we do this, we’ll also *start raising up more authoritative content in recommendations, *building on the changes we made to news last year. *For example, if a user is watching a video that comes close to violating our policies, our systems may include more videos from authoritative sources (like top news channels) in the "watch next" panel. 
*

So YouTube is becoming a Shill for the BIG Media Companies Like NBC - Who Controls VOX Via 256 Million Dollar Contributions


----------



## GURPS

*VOX Host Is Trying To Get Steven Crowder BANNED For Being Mean*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

I’m going to assume that Vox has never actually sat to watch a Crowder video except to find times that he’s said things about Maza. If they had, they would have found that Crowder actively discourages harassment and doxxing. Still, Crowder was just the excuse Vox needed to initiate a much larger plan, and their plan is sadly working to the detriment of many innocent YouTubers.

The hypocrisy that comes into the equation for Vox, however, is that it has proven not to care about edgy, dark humor. In the past, Vox promoted a popular YouTuber named Filthy Frank who uses shock comedy that bashes everyone, and I mean everyone.

Vox was pushed to do a profile on Filthy Frank by his fans, and Vox was only too happy to do so. In 2017 — just two years ago — its review of Filthy Frank was released and now has almost 3 million views. While Vox acknowledges that Frank says horrible things, including about the LGBT community, it’s okay because he’s just playing a character similar to puppeteer comedian Jeff Dunham or “Family Guy” actor/writer Seth MacFarlane.

Filthy Frank pulls no punches and even openly says the word “******” without bleeping it. In one video, he comedically apologized — much like Crowder did — for saying certain things, especially against the LGBT community. This video ended with a song with the lyrics “… you’re gay now / you’re a giant ****** and you should kill yourself.”


*Vox Is Destroying YouTube Over Crowder, But It’s Actually Promoted Edgy Anti-LGBT Humor Recently*


----------



## GURPS

Vox Adpocalypse Call For Censorship BACKFIRED Against The Left


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> *Reducing borderline content and raising up authoritative voices*



I asked them if they will be appending video of a United States Congresswoman downplaying 9/11 by saying that "some people did something" with news video identifying the attackers and showing what they did.


----------



## BOP

The Government doesn't need to infringe anyone's speech - giant tech companies are doing it for them.  And by "them," I mean the Demonrat party.  Under Demonrats, media functions as a 4th arm of government, while the giant tech companies function as a kind of 5th arm.  Appropriate if you know anything about the so-called "5th Columnists."


----------



## GURPS

BOP said:


> giant tech companies are doing it for them




Techno-Fascists


----------

